# The search begins (looking in the NY area)



## Renoto (Feb 28, 2012)

Since I was 5 years old I've been preparing to one day own a GSD, and finally in my mid 20's it seems the time has come! My last dog, a shelter dog, passed about a month ago and were hoping to get a new pup in the fall of this year. I've done a fair bit of research, and know exactly what I'm looking for in the puppy I get, but I'm honestly a little worried about visiting breeders. I work with Rough Collie breeders, but thats a fairly different market heh, and they've given me some good advice in general but I have other issues.

While dogs and other animals dont bother me, I'm shy when it comes to people...most specifically turning people down. When it comes to dogs I'm exceedingly specific and I know exactly what I want. My biggest fear is that I'll end up seeing the breeder, decide I dont like what they have to offer, and somehow have to tell them I'm not interested anymore. Has anyone ever had to do this before? How do you politely turn someone away? 

Even though I'm planning to get a pup in the fall, when exactly should I start contacting breeders? There is one guy who I'm interested in at the moment, but I've seen more of his dogs than their pedigrees (a lot of people in the area own dogs from him so I've seen them all over and so far am happy with what I've come across and with what their owners are saying) so theres no guarantee he's my guy. But my worry is that I've seen so many sites with extensive waiting lists, I'm wondering how long it actually takes to find a breeder with litters available. Should I start getting my name out there now or wait longer?

Right now I'm trying to find some good back-up breeders in case my main choice doesnt work out, but for how picky I am its been extremely difficult to find a kennel I like. So far I've exhausted all major internet searches I can find (puppy finder, breeder finder, gsdca, and akc to name a few) and turned away from almost all the ones I was able to find using google search for upstate ny breeders. I was hoping that maybe some people here know of good working line breeders in the upstate NY area? I'm willing to travel up to 2 hours out, but I'm not fond of shipping. I want to be able to see the breeders facility and the pups parents/grandparents/family. If anyone knows of some good breeders in the area please let me know.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello from a fellow New Yorker!

As far as good working dogs near NY, I'd check with van Gogh kennels with Claudia Romard in Massachusetts. Her dogs are fantastic and not too far from the captial region of NY!


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is a working breeder in Vermont you might want to check out:
Black Sable East grean Shepherd Stud Visko vom Spartanville


----------



## Renoto (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks guys and hello as well! 

Vermont may be a little farther than what I'd hoped, but I feel I should be more open to traveling. I'd just have to figure it out, but theres always a way! I'll check out van Gogh as well, thanks for that suggestion too! I forgot all about the MA area and I even have family out there.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ryanhaus is in MA, she has nice dogs, ask Wolfiesmom here on the board


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

If you don't mind crossing the border, Narnia is an excellent breeder. 


German Shepherd breeder,German Shepherd puppies


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

...that would be a little hike from New York-they are in New Brunswick


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

holland said:


> ...that would be a little hike from New York-they are in New Brunswick


You 're right. Little hike, compared to where I' m hiking from  Depends on how far the OP is willing to go, of course.


----------



## Renoto (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes Canada is quite a hike, but you know I've always wanted to go there...I've even got family up in Canada...now you've given me something to think about!

Also has anyone heard anything about Dujon Kennels in Ancram NY? I found their site by chance and their dogs seem like the type I'm looking for. Wondering if anyone's had any experience with them.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

don't know them personally, but I took a quick look at the website, NICE DOGS, I would definately go check them out, hopefully someone else will chime in with some info..


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok, so after googling I have found that the same Dawn Dujon breeds German Shepherds ( German Shepherds of Dujon, German Shepherd Puppies for Sale, ) as well as:

Mastiffs DogWebs Kennel

Corgis Breeders.NET

Golden Retrievers Chickasaw Golden Retrievers -

Not sure how current these are, maybe she is just in GSD's now? No breeder bashing here, just curious how well she could focus on each breed.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Its approaching summer so if I was going consider a breeder in New Brunswick-I'd go further and get one in Prince Edward Island-plus you could combine it with beach time and a nice vaction-and they have a schutzhund club too

Hall of Fame


----------



## Renoto (Feb 28, 2012)

Danielle, you've given me something to consider as well. I was planning a kennel visit anyway, so I guess I'll see for myself what type of place she has. I've known a few breeders who have two breeds they focus on, but I dont know anyone with more than 3. I did send her an email seeing when she'll be having another GSD litter, and she said not until Sept/Oct so she might plan each breeding for the year. I dont want to make any calls til I've visited her, but thanks for that!

Thanks for that suggestion too Holland, some nice looking dogs there! You guys have all been great with these.


----------



## Mastiffmom (Jul 15, 2021)

Danielle609 said:


> Ok, so after googling I have found that the same Dawn Dujon breeds German Shepherds ( German Shepherds of Dujon, German Shepherd Puppies for Sale, ) as well as:
> 
> Mastiffs DogWebs Kennel
> 
> ...


Dawn just breeds German Shepherd dogs now. She is an excellent breeder.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Mastiffmom said:


> Dawn just breeds German Shepherd dogs now. She is an excellent breeder.


This post is 9 yrs. old!


----------

